# Ulrich-von-Königstein-Weg: So, 22.07.



## CC. (19. Juli 2012)

Servus,
bin heute zufällig und ganz herkömmlich (zu Fuß und mit schlechter Papierkarte) einen kleinen Teils des Ulrich-von-Königstein-Weges von Engelthal aus gegangen. Es gibt steile (wahrscheinlich teilweise nicht fahrbare) Anstiege, batzige Trails in lichtem Buchenwald, diverse Bächlein, schöne Aussichten: zum Niederknien.
Kennt schon jemand den ganzen Weg?

Werde mich am Sonntag aufmachen und das Radl mitnehmen, um den Weg im Ganzen zu erkunden. Einstieg wird in Weigendorf (S-Bahn) sein, Ausstieg Pommelsbrunn oder Hersbruck (S-Bahn). Gesamtlänge ist wohl 50km. Höhenmeter sind egal, weil es in diesem Fall wohl nur um die maximalen Steigungen geht...

Wer Lust hat, ist dazu eingeladen .-)
Grüße,
CC.

*Hab nicht gewußt, daß es vor der Hersbrucker Schweiz, solche imposanten Landschaften gibt. Bin ja auch kein Einheimischer


----------



## franzam (19. Juli 2012)

Ja, die Gegend ist recht schön.

Sehr schön ist auch der Erzweg mit seinen Schleifen:

http://www.erzweg.de/
http://www.erzweg.de/fileadmin/Landkreis-Amberg-Sulzbach/Erzweg Nord 04-09/index.htm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chris84 (20. Juli 2012)

Teile davon bin ich wohl schon bei der ein- oder anderen Moritzberg-Runde gefahren. Am WE kann ich leider nicht. Aber erzähl mal wie er ist, wenns sich lohnt werd ich den mal auf die To-Do-Liste setzen


----------



## CC. (23. Juli 2012)

Alle, die gestern gepaßt haben: Ihr habt was versäumt!

Der Ulli muß ein Berchsteicher gewesen sein, so steile fräenggische Dreggshüchel und batzig auch noch, daß muß einfach Spaß machen!

Als Oberschlauer hab ich gemeint, die batzigen Anstiege von Peuerling auf den Nonnenberg zur Steineren Rinne, fahr ich lieber runterzu und hab die ganze Tour rumgedreht. Und so hab ich die trockenen megasteilen Abfahrten von der Steineren Rinne** und vom Hohlen Fels nach Happurg hochgeschoben :-((
Trotzdem: diese Tour ist extrem empfehlenswert. Sie ist eigentlich ein fortwährender Singletrack mit ein paar Unterbrechungen in Form von Feld- / Forstwegen (zw. Förrenbach und Mosenhof bzw. Engelthal und Probsberg). Landschaftlich ein absolutes Highlight. (Der Alzheimer hat mir geflüstert, daß ich am Himmelfahrtstag schon mal in der Nähe war )

Mit dem Zubringer von Hartmannshof nach Lichtenegg sowie der Ausfahrt vom Hohlen Fels nach Pommelsbrunn (inkl. Keltenwall )   sind es ~64km. Mit meiner Rippenprellung vom Samstag hab ich 8 Stunden brutto gebraucht. Nach "obenraus" gings dann leider nur noch mit Schnappatmung. Die Zeit läßt sich also leicht unterbieten.
Tip: die Tour ist auch für heiße Temperaturen, da immer im Wald und für Tage, wo es vorher mindestens 5 Tage trocken ist. Am Nonnenberg gibt es ein Haufen Sickerquellen. Die Wildschweine freut es...

Die Strecke ist durchgehend gut markiert: gelbes Rechteck mit rotem senkrechten Strich, allerdings an einigen Stellen gerade recht verwachsen. So hatte ich trotz aktivem GPS-Track dreimal einen Verhauer 

Die Küchla beim Alten Schloßwirt in Lichtenegg sind klasse, der hausgemachte Kirschkuchen in Prosberg ist Lebensretter und Kult.

**




Schee wars.
Morgen gehts an den Fränkischen Gebirgsweg.
CC.


----------



## 3cinos (29. Juli 2012)

CC. guter Tipp! Aufgrund der Wetterlage sind wir den Weg heute entgegen Uhrzeigersinn gefahren.
Fazit: Knackige Uphills, flowige Downhills, klasse Trails > ein perfekter Nachmittag!


----------



## Garminator (2. Januar 2014)

Hallo an die Fahrer des Ulrich-von-Königstein Weges. Ich wollte dieses Jahr bereits den Weg mit dem MTB fahren, aber die Witterung hat irgendwie nie mitgespielt. 2014 erfolgt ein neuer Anlauf. Vielleicht hat jemand Interesse. Einfach mal melden.


----------



## scratch_a (2. Januar 2014)

In welche Richtung ist der Weg dann besser zu fahren?
So wie hier: http://www.fraenkischer-albverein.de/wanderwege/869-weg-nr-218 beschrieben oder besser anders rum?

Auf der Seite des fränkischen Albvereins gibt es für mich noch viel zu entdecken


----------



## colombera (3. Januar 2014)

Wir sind den Weg letztes Jahr gefahren. Bei guter Kondi ist jeder Anstieg zu fahren ( über 2000hm). Anstiege sowie Abfahren und Trails sind der Hammer. Man sollte aber ca 5-6h einplanen.


----------



## 3cinos (4. Januar 2014)

> Bei guter Kondi ist jeder Anstieg zu fahren


Die ausgewaschene Rinne zum Entenberg auch?


----------



## colombera (4. Januar 2014)

Da hast du recht, die war schon mal in besserem Zustand. Das ist aber auch die einzige Schiebepassage.


----------



## ventizm (14. Januar 2014)

klingt interessant. ich denk den werd ich in den nächsten wochen auch mal unter die stollen nehmen. danke für den tipp.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## colombera (14. Januar 2014)

Ich würde warten bis die Trails etwas trockener sind, macht mehr Spaß. Gerade am Keltenwall auf der Houbirg sind die Steine bei Nässe sehr glatt.


----------

